# My emergency of the month.



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

So I need some suggestions here.
I have a 5 year old parakeet named Baby who was looking sick and appeared to have a tumor on his abdomen/vent area. He also was fluffy, sleeping, twitching, and scratching his bottom. So I took him to a certified avian vet. (Yay for me!) She was able to look him over and noticed that he was thin, had a digestive problem, and had what probably was a tumor. The tumor was yellowish and not too large, so those are good-ish signs. She gave me some de-worming medicine in case that was the problem, and put a little needle into his lump to do a stain. (To see what it was made of) She got blood from the lump, and it tested as normal with no bacteria or cancerous cells. Where she poked was bleeding a bit, so she applied some pressure and sent me off saying to apply some more pressure if it was still bleeding by the time I was home. Unfortunately, I found out to my utter horror, he was bleeding severely internally as his droppings were coming out covered in blood. Called the vet, and she said it should stop bleeding eventually; just keep him warm and calm. That was yesterday. Today the internal bleeding appears to have stopped, but he is constantly scratching his vent and his wing tips are flicking a lot. I'm planning to call the vet again, but does anyone know about the wing flicking or what I can do for Baby? (He is currently in a dark room covered with a blanket, and is willing to eat lots of millet spray.)
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He's flicking his wings because he's stressed and uncomfortable.

The best option is to get in touch with the Avian Vet and see she recommends anything specific for him after all he's been through.
Perhaps she can recommend something to help with the itching.

You can make Chamomile Tea, bring it to room temperature and give that to him to drink in place of his water. 
Chamomile has a calming effect as well as being an anti-inflammatory.

Best wishes for a full and complete recovery for Baby.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It may not necessarily be itchy, sometimes when a bird has an abdominal tumor or a fluid build up they will scratch or pick at the area because it is a bulge that is not normally there and their reaction is to scratch or pick at it to try to remove it. I would let the vet know that the behavior is continuing, if the tumor is causing a fluid build up , that can be drained off and the bird will be more comfortable.


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks! I'm going to try the chamomile tea. Baby is currently not drinking from his water bowl, but will take water from a spoon or lettuce leaf. He also seems like he's trying not to walk very much; as if it hurts.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


ThetaChicken said:



Thanks! I'm going to try the chamomile tea. Baby is currently not drinking from his water bowl, but will take water from a spoon or lettuce leaf. He also seems like he's trying not to walk very much; as if it hurts.

Click to expand...

I believe it is very important you speak to the vet and give her all that information.*


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I believe it is very important you speak to the vet and give her all that information.*


I did. She's been calling me for updates.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent.

Please be sure to keep us updated on Baby's progress in his recovery.

Best wishes!*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh I'm sorry to hear of Baby's unfortunate circumstances. You have been given some super advice, and I'm not sure what else I would be adding if I tried. I hope that Baby starts to feel better very soon. He will be in my prayers, and I'm sending positive and healing thoughts his way!

Good luck and feel better, Baby!*


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

Update:
Baby is still scratching and twitching. I have been giving him water and chamomile tea, and have been trying to keep him warm and quiet. He has a buddy who's been missing him, so I'm planning to ask the vet whether it would be okay to let them see eachother. Looks like his feet are in a bit of trouble. I know that some tumors can cause paralysis in the feet, but it was fine just a couple days ago; any ideas on what else it could be?
Also, due the bleeding earlier, he has some blood caked on his feet and vent. Could this be the cause of irritation? Should I try to wash it off?
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All the questions you are asking on the forum should really be directed to your Avian Vet as I tried to explain in my previous post on your thread.

Your vet is going to give you better information than a member of any forum.

I am addressing the comments below to ALL members and guests of the Talk Budgies Forum

The Budgie Health section of this forum is not a substitute for the expertise offered by a qualified Avian Veterinarian.

It is important both members and guests realize that the participants of this forum are not Avian Vets nor are we qualified to diagnose problems suffered by individuals' budgies.

The best anyone can do is offer an opinion on what particular cases "might" be and/or direct members to links that will give them additional information regarding the matters at hand. Opinions and personal experience with "similar" situations are not a substitute for qualified medical advice.

It is the responsibility of every pet owner to ensure their pets have the best care possible to maintain their health and well-being.

The forum staff realizes that not every person has access to qualified Avian Vets, or if they do, getting the animal to the vet may be an inconvenience. It is important for these individuals to develop a strong relationship with an exotic or regular veterinarian who will work closely with the person to ensure the best care for their animals. 
Individual research and study is also recommended.

While the forum staff recognizes the desire of many who seek to avoid the expense of care, inconvenience of travel or who are unable to locate adequate qualified veterinary services, it does not negate the fact that the best course of action with any injury, illness or trauma suffered by a individuals' budgie is to seek out qualified veterinary expertise.​*


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

Update: The vet ordered a pain reliever/ anti-inflammatory drug for Baby, which I picked up at a compounding location. I gave him a dose today, and am supposed to keep in up for about 5 days. He seems in pain, so I'm really hoping it will help. When ordering it, you're able to choose a "flavor." I was a bit surprised that they would do that for birds, but I just chose apple flavor.
For me the hardest part about all of this is watching Baby suffer so much and be so weak. I'll be doing something happily, and then I'll walk by his cage and start worrying again.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

The Avian Vet should tell you more about how to care for your bird while he is recovering at home. I have had that from vets also. Some are great, some good, and like your vet, does not do more than she has to. In future, hope you can find a vet who will help you out more.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


ThetaChicken said:



Update: The vet ordered a pain reliever/ anti-inflammatory drug for Baby, which I picked up at a compounding location. I gave him a dose today, and am supposed to keep in up for about 5 days. He seems in pain, so I'm really hoping it will help. When ordering it, you're able to choose a "flavor." I was a bit surprised that they would do that for birds, but I just chose apple flavor.
For me the hardest part about all of this is watching Baby suffer so much and be so weak. I'll be doing something happily, and then I'll walk by his cage and start worrying again. 

Click to expand...

I'm glad you've acquired the right meds for Baby. And I'm sorry again that he must go through this. At least he has you there to take great care of him and help him through this. Remember to take care of yourself too. Hunger and exhaustion are awful enemies when it comes down to it, and can hurt the level of care given. Make sure to eat and sleep when you can. And btw, that chamomile tea works really well for us humans for stress, too!

Good luck, you're both still in my prayers.*


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

Unfortunate update: Baby died today. I recieved medicine for him, and gave him some. Sadly, about an hour later, he had gone into the dying-bird-stupor. He stumbled around barely conscious for a couple hours, and eventually became so weak, he couldn't even move or hold his head up. Earlier today I also noticed blood in his droppings again, which causes me to think that perhaps the stress of being given medicine may have re-triggered the bleeding. Near the end, I laid tissue down on the bottom of his cage so it would be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

Birdmanca said:


> The Avian Vet should tell you more about how to care for your bird while he is recovering at home. I have had that from vets also. Some are great, some good, and like your vet, does not do more than she has to. In future, hope you can find a vet who will help you out more.


What exactly do you mean? She gave me lots of information, and answered the questions I had. :S


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

After reading through this thread, I'm sorry your dear Baby passed away :upset: 

You did all you can for his condition and take comfort in the fact that he is no longer in pain. 

Rest in peace, little one. I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

